# mp40wqd trouble shoot



## am90 (Feb 8, 2012)

i bought a used mp40wqd about a year and half ago. was working and i put it back in the box. today i tried setting it up and got a green and red flashing on the controller..does anyone know what this means?


----------



## Dominipino (Jun 18, 2017)

*Hard reset*

You need to do a hard reset


----------

